# Malaysian serama.



## taramedlin

I ended up with 4 Malaysian serama eggs. Can anyone give me some info on the breed? I usually only raise silkies :-/


----------



## JC17

I'm not an expert, but from what I've read, they are small, fairly tame, and very intolerant to the cold.


----------



## JC17

Serama roosters can be very aggressive with other roos.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Good luck with that! Serama eggs are a bit... uh... fickle. I spent all winter trying to hatch some. I finally got it down but wow, was it an effort at first. Of course if you already have experience hatching that helps. However Seramas have this really annoying habit of developing until hatch day and then not bothering to come out of the egg. I guess it is normal for the breed but eesh, it is frustrating. They are the smallest chicken in the world and come in 4 official class sizes. You'll more than likely get chicks that vary.

They're very friendly, especially the roosters, and come in every color under the sun so you never know what you're going to get. They also come in silkied, frizzled, and feather-footed varieties which can be fun. Mine fared the winter just fine with an insulated coop. You just have to have enough of those warm bodies (or a heater) to go around.  Fortunately since they are so small they can come in if it becomes to bitter cold without too much effort.

I also haven't had a problem with any fighting and got my origionals from a woman who has had a number of roosters housed together since fall trying to get rid of them.... Of course they were from the same hatch and probably wouldn't be so amiable if they didn't know each other as chicks but that's normal for most roosters...

Take everything you read about them with a grain of salt. I read up on them when I got my first ones and found a lot of the information to be oddly bogus, like it was written by people that never owned them? Strange. If you do have success with them you'll be happy I'm sure. They're wonderful little personalities.

Here's photos of my last hatch - as itty bitty chickies and a little later on.


----------



## Bird_slave

Two years ago I bought a serama hen I named Widget to keep my special needs and tiny silkie X company. The first time Widget went broody I thought it would be cute to let her hatch out 6 serama eggs I got from a friend. She raises her chicks for 6 weeks, goes broody again...and again...and again. Silkies have nothing on seramas when it comes to broodiness. 
I have re-homed all the seramas, except for Widget and her last chick to hatch, a rooster named Oops. Oops was so named because although I am diligent about keeping her eggs picked up, Widget managed to hide that one from me long enough to hatch him. Oops is the best rooster I have. He's friendly, but not huggable. He takes good care of the two hens and doesn't bother the larger hens from the other flock. He will take on my 10 lb. brahma rooster when the brahma bothers his girls though. An older cockerel that Widget hatched I gave to a friend of mine. She loves him too. 
Our winter temps. don't usually dip below the teens but they handle it just fine, although they do put themselves to bed early when the weather is yucky.
P.S. I didn't re-home the seramas because I don't like them, just that I wanted to stick with my first love the brahmas and Widget's broodiness was a ongoing battle that she passed on to her daughters. I have now put her to use hatching call duck eggs.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Lucky you - I have tried to get any of my Serama hens to go broody. They absolutely refuse and after two or three eggs they start kicking them around. UGH.


----------



## Bird_slave

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Lucky you - I have tried to get any of my Serama hens to go broody. They absolutely refuse and after two or three eggs they start kicking them around. UGH.


She gets to be annoying with it. If she doesn't have any eggs, pecans and small rocks will do.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Oooh lord... Do you at least get strange creatures hatching form the pecans? Maybe a garden gnome or something?  Very weird! I have heard of broody Seramas but I've yet to see one... I'd probably make one trying to hatch rocks into a YouTube sensation... sorry it became annoying for you. I'm getting that way with some of the larger chickens for totally different reasons so I know what you mean.


----------



## taramedlin

Thank you everyone. I have bator going now. So excited.


----------



## chickenlady84

we just sold 5 chicks leaving us with a hen and Rooster. Never had them Before But Hear they are hard to raise..So far so good for us. They are Tiny and getting mean. Love them though I have always wanted some. Good Luck


----------



## chas84

I wish we had Seramas in South Africa. They're sooooo cute!


----------



## Bird_slave

chas84 said:


> I wish we had Seramas in South Africa. They're sooooo cute!


Be careful what you wish for. My Widget is over four years old now. I keep thinking she will figure out that she is not as spring chicken now and too old to be trying to hatch chicks. Nope. I just broke her on her broodiness again.


----------

